
Elon Musk teases electric plane design and smokes weed on Joe Rogan podcast - arto
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/7/17830810/elon-musk-smokes-weed-electric-plane-design-joe-rogan-podcast
======
grenoire
He didn't even inhale man, weak.

------
hjek
Also worth watching is the JR podcast where misogynist and global heating
denying psychologist Jordan Peterson describes his diet that consists
exclusively of dead cows (and water and salt):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGikB-54Lwk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGikB-54Lwk)

Great stuff.

~~~
emodendroket
It's really dismaying that this whole constellation of goofballs passes as
some kind of intelligentsia.

